# Nemo Wheezing



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Wheezing and sneezing are becoming somewhat repetitive with Nemo it seems 😞. I think this is the 3rd time I've posted having been worried about Nemo in relation to this. The last time a few months ago. 
Tonight just as I was settling into bed and turned off my lamp. I could make out little wheezing sounds. I traced it back to Nemo. I'm not sure what could've caused it this time. Last time it was because she aspirated a little bit of oral medication I had to give her and the time before that was due to an overgrowth of bacteria in her crop. This time I'm not sure. I even tried taking her into a steamy bathroom for 10-15 mins and while it's helped the severity she hasn't stopped completely. Every now and again is a little wheezing squeak or sneeze. 

It's winter where I am so I'm not sure if the cold affects budgies in the same way it does humans? Like a chest cold. My house is also really dry (the complete opposite to humid). Even more so if I have the small heater in my room running which contributes to the dry air. I turned the heater on high now incase Nemo is cold. I normally put it on low and have it on a timer for the night but now I'm wondering if that's too cold for Nemo. 

She's also currently moulting as well. Could breathing in feather/feather dander make a budgie wheeze? 

My schedule is crazy for tomorrow but I'll see if I can't fit taking Nemo into the vet in the morning. Otherwise I don't know what else to do for the night.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
You definitely need to have Nemo checked for a respiratory infection or other health issues.

To help with respiratory issues, you can put your budgie's cage in the bathroom when you run hot water through the shower so the cage is in the hot steamy air -- that will help open the airways.

Another option is to tent the cage with a sheet and place a pot or kettle of boiling water under the sheet where your budgie is unable to touch it and allow the steam to accumulate that way. If you have pure eucalyptus oil, you can put one tiny drop into the water as that will also help to clear the airways so the budgie is better able to breathe.

Using a warm mist humidifier in the room with your budgies is a great way to help ease breathing problems.

Dry air is not good for either budgies or humans -- you'd be much better off to ensure you get more moisture into the air in the room where you are keeping your birds.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would take Nemo to the vet to be checked out and treatment started if needed. The wheezing may indicate a respiratory issue but sometimes a bird with a thyroid problem will make squeaky sounds too, either way the vet will be able to determine the best course of action. Hope Nemo feels better soon.


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm currently at the vet with Nemo, waiting to be seen.

@Faerybee 

I didn't know that dry air was so bad. I'll look into a humidifier 🙂. Thanks


----------



## Ciralaine (Jul 27, 2012)

Turns out it probably is the dry air as Nemo is perfectly fine otherwise. I'll be going out tomorrow to buy a humidifier. I now realise that having dry air particularly when the heater is on could be why I, myself, am sometimes partial to nosebleeds during the night. Poor Nemo. I never realised dry air could be such a problem. Thanks everyone, thanks Faerybee 😄


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear that Nemo is fine with the exception of the air being overly dry.

Good to know you're buying a humidifier today!

Best wishes*


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

So glad to hear Nemo is going to be just fine.

My Stewart had the same problem and a humidifier did the trick. Just watch for mold in the humidifier.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If the humidifier is cleaned on a regular basis, then mold should not be an issue. *


----------

